# Sunken Chest



## Old Man GABA

Iv allways suffered from a sunken chest

What can I do to make my chest look fuller in the middle.

Im about 15% BF

100kg in weight

My chest days are

Bench 3x6-7

Inclin Dumbbell press 4x8

Flat Dumbbell flys 4x8 or Pullovers 4x8 Alternating.


----------



## BIG-UNC

most sunken chest look terrible mate but yours doesnt look bad at all mate dont think you can change it just pack on more size to try and disquise it!!! dunno though tbh


----------



## Old Man GABA

How much more size would think Id need, I dont wont to get to heavy about 17stone max

Perhaps Im still seeing it how it used to be and not seeing all the work Iv put into it.

When I used to play rugby my coach said "the last time I saw a chest that sunken it was at the bottom of the sea" and that has allways stuck in my head.

Heres a relaxed pic


----------



## DRED

BIG-UNC said:


> most sunken chest look terrible mate but yours doesnt look bad at all mate dont think you can change it just pack on more size to try and disquise it!!! dunno though tbh[/quot
> 
> I agree with BIG UNC ,maybe you could throw in some cable crossovers from the bottom of the stack even some pec deck!!but wot your doin seems ok,maybe experiment with your weights and reps! good luck mate!


----------



## BIG-UNC

seriously mate it doesnt look bad

try losing some bf and get your pecs maxed but like i said it looks fine you were obviously lighter when the coach said that to you eh?

anyway you cant see the trees for the forest lol


----------



## Old Man GABA

BIG-UNC said:


> seriously mate it doesnt look bad


Great thanks



BIG-UNC said:


> try losing some bf and get your pecs maxed but like i said it looks fine you were obviously lighter when the coach said that to you eh?


Yes, I was about 4 stone lighter.



BIG-UNC said:


> anyway you cant see the trees for the forest lol


LOL, are you saying I need to shave me chest.


----------



## BIG-UNC

you got it mate lol


----------



## XXLTank

I found wide grip dips really brought out my chest - need to be careful if you have bad shoulders tho.


----------



## Crazy Mick

Your chest looks normal TBH.


----------



## Old Man GABA

Can't find any old photos but it was worse then in the pics above.

Looking at the pics I can see now that it dont look to bad, but when I look in the mirror thats not what I see, I think I have that anti anerexia thing, cos It dont matter how much lean mass I put on I still see this skinny bloke in the mirror.

the only time I feel or look good to myself is when Iv just finnished a hard chest and arm work-out and Im still pumped.

Am I mad?


----------



## Crazy Mick

Old Man GABA said:


> Can't find any old photos but it was worse then in the pics above.
> 
> Looking at the pics I can see now that it dont look to bad, but when I look in the mirror thats not what I see, I think I have that anti anerexia thing, cos It dont matter how much lean mass I put on I still see this skinny bloke in the mirror.
> 
> the only time I feel or look good to myself is when Iv just finnished a hard chest and arm work-out and Im still pumped.
> 
> Am I mad?


I dont see how your mad, i used to get the same thing, when i first started training just over a year in and everyone was saying "you got such good genetics" & "you respond really well" & "jesus i never saw anything like that since pumping iron..."

Honestly i thought i was crap, i worked hard as hell and started gear so i might have the same thing you do.

Honestly look at mine *NATURAL* pics from years ago - i thought it was skinny and deep down i still do  but loads say no your not, i dunno 

Photo gone


----------



## Lord Lucan

got to agree with mick your chest don't look that bad!

i always think i'm skinny (because i am) but i thought mu arms and legs and all that weren't grownin because the ex kept tellin me and i belived her but one of my mate who i hadn't seen for ages seen me a while ago and said i was lookin alot bigger, i couldn't see it but he could, the ex has seen me with my top off since we broke up and she agrees that i look alot better but because she convinced me i was skinny and had a pigeon chest i belived her and now i still do even though she's changed her tune!

get a tape mesure and keep tabs every month or so and write them all in the same place but make sure you write them exact and you'll notice how much you do actually grow without realisin!!


----------



## OnePack

your chest looks good to me, fuller than many people. if you think you have a sunken chest u should see mine, i'm flat chested


----------



## matt3178

looks normal to me?

not sure wot u mean by a sunken chest tho....?


----------



## soundboy

bit of a dead tread but sunken chest or Pectus excavatum as its medically know, the most common congenital deformity of the anterior wall of the chest, in which several ribs and the sternum grow abnormally. This produces a caved-in or sunken appearance of the chest. It is usually present at birth and progresses during the time of rapid bone growth in the early teenage years, but in rare cases does not appear until the onset of puberty.

Pectus excavatum is sometimes considered to be cosmetic, however it can impair cardiac and respiratory function, and cause pain in the chest and back. People with the abnormality may experience negative psychosocial effects, and avoid activities that expose the chest.

Pectus excavatum is sometimes referred to as cobbler's chest, sunken chest, funnel chest or simply a dent in the chest.

There is an operation to reshape the rib cage, it can be perfomed at any age really, due to the rib cages ability to reshape even after most bones have calcified, it is thou a very painfull operation and not to be taken lightly, if your not suffering medically i suggest you just ignore those well, rather sad people out there who like to find fault with anything, infact i think that it actually enhances the appearance of your pecs, making them appear larger then they actually are, also you should really cound yourself lucky. I too have Pectus excavatum and i assure you it is by far worse then yours, mainly due to the fact the bottom 3 left ribs which attach to my sternum have actually buckled slightly outward, making them look like they have broken, and sometimes my lungs catch on the ribs when i take a full breath. For year i have not said anything to anyone, not even the doctor, and quitely suffered the agonising pain each breath brings, finally 2 days ago i decided it was too much and am now going for a doctor apointment, im 23 years old, so i guess now is the best time to get it fixed now ive stopped growing.

And increasing the pec size for cases like mine only made things look asthetically worse, so i advise against it in extream cases, well it could be asthetically worse, the ribs could of popped out instead, thou i guess thet would be less painfull anyway im rambling now.

Hope i can get the Nuss Procedure on the NHS, i really dont care how it looks, its the pain mainly, infact ive had some well, fun with it when it didnt hurt so much in early puberty.


----------



## Dezmyster

Do a lot of dumb bell pull overs to bring your chest out. These are great for chest expansion and allso get the triceps as a bonus.


----------



## gb5star

hi i have the same thing as u the funnel chaest im 22 mine is really bad mine looks a little better with working out an putting on mass but it never be normal get back to me as i thought i was only one with this conditon


----------



## Prodiver

Old Man GABA said:


> Can't find any old photos but it was worse then in the pics above.
> 
> Looking at the pics I can see now that it dont look to bad, but when I look in the mirror thats not what I see, I think I have that anti anerexia thing, cos It dont matter how much lean mass I put on I still see this skinny bloke in the mirror.
> 
> the only time I feel or look good to myself is when Iv just finnished a hard chest and arm work-out and Im still pumped.
> 
> Am I mad?


Not mad - but you do NOT have a sunken chest - unlike two other unfortunate blokes on here. They'll prob need invasive surgery. You only need to do some hard exercise.

THIS is a sunken chest:


----------



## Pithead

What's this, a Prodiver looking for a sunken chest. 'har har. where';s the treasure me hearty's'.


----------



## Pithead

Prodiver said:


> Not mad - but you do NOT have a sunken chest - unlike two other unfortunate blokes on here. They'll prob need invasive surgery. You only need to do some hard exercise.
> 
> THIS is a sunken chest:
> 
> View attachment 19773


That geezer had his heart ripped ouit by Frankensteins monster, is that a medical picture or some kind of morph job? just doesn't seem enough room for his heart is all


----------



## Prodiver

Pithead said:


> What's this, a Prodiver looking for a sunken chest. 'har har. where';s the treasure me hearty's'.


Har har. Shiver me timbers this is a serious thread!

(Had this ready...)


----------



## Pithead

:lol:


----------



## Pithead

OP's chest don't look bad, dumbell fly's and pec deccy type stuff. cable crossovers, yeah


----------



## Prodiver

If only this gay buccaneer had lego of his chest full of treasure, he'd not be lying dead full fathom five in Davy Jones' Locker...


----------



## SD

I have the same thing mate, and just as mild fortunately. Build up the general thickness of the pecs with dumbell presses and thats all you need!

SD


----------



## Prodiver

Pithead said:


> That geezer had his heart ripped ouit by Frankensteins monster, is that a medical picture or some kind of morph job? just doesn't seem enough room for his heart is all


Yep genuine medical pic of pectus excavatum. Serious condition if it constricts the heart and other organs.

Many young guys are a bit flat chested coz they don't play sports involving the upper body and arms like rugger but the dreaded gay soccer :wink:

Best chest exercises are decline press and cable crosses - read Dorian Yates.


----------



## Prodiver

SportDr said:


> I have the same thing mate, and just as mild fortunately. SD


Not by the look of your pic!


----------



## Pithead

Old man Gaba posted this on 29/8/08

Iv been off training cos of a motorbike crash and it suks, been off 3 months now need another op which there going to do in December so wont be able to train until at least march next year, gutted.

Was 16.5 stone now 14.7 feel small


----------



## SD

OMG how old is this thread lol, I didnt look at the date when I posted on it. Soundboys fault!!

SD


----------

